# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.99 - many improvements

## mohamed73

*Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.99 - many improvements *  - USB flashing improved
   - MTKx Flash Engine revised: "Repair Mode" flashing improved
   - WP8x Flash Engine Revised: Progress bar issue on some phones
   - WP8x: Microsoft Phones Flashing tested: MS Lumia 535 and same 
 - Service operations improved
   - WP8x: Model detection improved 
   - NXP: Model detection improved: several X, XL revisions
   - NXP: Root improved for latest firmwares version
   - MTKx: Repair MAUI operation improved  
 - UserData operations improved 
   - BB5 S40: Forensic Engine revised
    Up to 3-4 times more results ! (for some latest Asha S40 firmwares, others will follow)
	Data Accuracy improved 
	Last call list extraction improved
   - BB5 XG618: Forensic Engine revised
    Up to 2 times more results ! 
	Data accuracy improved
   - XG213: Extract SMS from dump released
   - BB5 S40: SMS extraction improved for v5 and Asha phones (Direct and from dump)
   - XG213: Forensic engine revised
     Data Accuracy improved 
   - All S40: S4Pb (S40 Cross-write PhoneBook) creating improved (from dump)    
 - NaviManager DataBase updated 
  All latest Lumia, MTKx, Asha and NXP firmwares included
  New models included:  
    RM-983: Nokia Lumia 830 (WP8.1)
    RM-1049: Nokia Lumia 830 (WP8.1)
    RM-1089: Microsoft Lumia 535 (WP8.1)
    RM-1090: Microsoft Lumia 535 Dual SIM (WP8.1)
    RM-1091: Microsoft Lumia 535 (WP8.1)
    RM-1092: Microsoft Lumia 535 Dual SIM (WP8.1)
  Database revised, fixed some firmwares downloading 
  Total NaviManager models count: 455 
 - Other
  - FFU info extraction improved
  - Stuff files updated
  - Ini updated and revised
  - Some BugFixes and improvements  
Official download link: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Infinity-Box 9 (nine) years (2005 - 2014) non-stop regular updates and support, as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *New features, Unlock Codes (Huawei, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* released for *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ahmeddiab

merci merci merci b1

----------


## asaad wahsh

_متابعه ممتازه_

----------

